# Internal doors and some bits and pieces...



## CodyS (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all here is a look at my first attempt at making a door... there are also another two doors on there way but of course they are all different sizes... :laughing: (also this is just a dry fit)

More pics will be coming of the doors as they are completed.

Mortise and tenon joints are 50mm long/deep.

The other door timber can be seen in the background.







Also installed glass/beads and sanded/ re-did the paint job on the doors hanging in the background.






One of two doors that I rebated, routed detail (can't really be seen in image) and installed glass/beads, then sanded all of my mums paint work off and re-painted it...  wasn't fun :laughing: (but it beats school work).






A window that I installed the glass/beads sanded and painted... and now realise I need to finish painting it. :laughing:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent work Cody. I didn't know you were so close to becoming a master carpenter! 

How you going to install the panels? Rout a relief inside the framework and secure them with trim? 

If you do, make sure you allow them to float.  

Thanks and keep us updated!

.


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice job Cody.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 4, 2012)

*2 of them swung*

The beads are yet to go in. I'm just waiting on the supplier (parents)

I left this one a bit tight at the top so it wouldn't open whilst we don't have the handles


----------

